
Biggest drop ever expected for PC shipments - gibsonf1
http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?f=/c/a/2009/03/03/BUT1167QI5.DTL&tsp=1
======
Hexstream
I'm thinking the apparent end of Moore's law as something to do with it, too.

I'm quite content with my Dell Dimension 8300, 2.6Ghz with 512MB RAM bought in
2003. Granted, I don't try to do foolish things like run Vista ;P

Seriously, besides a RAM upgrade and 1 or 2 more monitors I don't see why I'd
buy something any more recent because I can already comfortably do everything
I want to do.

~~~
ssharp
I think you're mostly right. The shelf life of a computer now is a lot higher
than it used to be. I built my XP Machine in 2003. It's had some
replacements/upgrades during that time...HDD, DVD Burner, more RAM, etc. it's
still the same cpu/board and it's still humming along just fine, meeting all
my needs.

Unless you're into the latest gaming, I don't see any major reason to shorten
the current PC lifespan.

Even with Macs, had they not switched to Intel processors, I'd probably still
have my old G4 PowerBook.

~~~
greyboy
I'm in the same position as Hexstream, but I'm saving up for a new machine. I
was in your position until just this past year when I purchased an HD-capable
video camera. Along with my previous audio work, I'm hurting for processing
power. Add to that the desire to run multiple instances of virtual machines
for application testing and things get really sad.

However, for most day-to-day operations my Dell purchased back in 2003 has
served me wonderfully, and should continue to do so.

------
lacker
I wonder if the profit will ever recover, or if by the time this economic
situation is over, we'll all have learned to love netbooks.

------
patio11
Does this mean I can expect a deal if I go laptop shopping in the near future?
'Tis an ill wind that blows no one good.

